# Looking For Old Stuff!



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys, wanted to start a thread for folks like me. I love antiques. But I'm the kind of guy who wants to buy and trade for antiques that _work_! I bought a washboard to save money at college and call me crazy, but I LOVED the freedom and weird looks I got with it till the end of the month when I had and extra $30 in my pocket to go see a movie. 

So currently I'm looking for a Scythe. Anyone have one sitting around in their barn they might be willing to trade or sell?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just so happens I do..aluminum snath,blade needs sharpening.$20.00 picked up here in Polk county. If you can get here,I have a load of goodies you might like.


----------

